# Recommendations for an 80-year old...



## Kell (11 Jun 2019)

Hi all,

First time in this part of the forum and after some advice.

My father-in-law still cycles to get the paper every morning - on his beach cruiser.

Going to get it is still fine, but getting back up the hill to their house has meant that for the past few years, he's had to push the bike back up the hill. It's steep enough that I struggle to get up it on my road bike in first and I have a triple chainring on the front.

Anyway, that's the situation.

So, as it's his 80th birthday this month, we thought we'd all club together and get him an ebike. £500 is the absolute maximum, and my mother in law is champing at the bit to order something.

Because I 'know bikes' they've asked for my advice. I keep saying I know nothing about ebikes, but no one's listening.

So, here I am after some advice.

I've been forwarded this link https://www.ebikes.co.uk/bikes.html?price=-500 (We're aware that some of these are refurbed.)

And wanted to know are these any good? Is there something better for the price? Is there something as good for less?

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Jun 2019)

Paging @Pale Rider or @jowwy here...


----------



## jowwy (11 Jun 2019)

Im of no help for bikes at that cost....

Maybe @Pale Rider could advise on conversion kits available for the beach cruiser


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2019)

Ebikes are heavy, unwieldy lumps so I would strongly suggest a 20" wheel one.

They are much easier to handle, mount and dismount.

Basic Chinese is all you will get for £500.

I'm not the biggest fan of such bikes, but I have heard of them giving reasonable service.

The 20" bike in your link is 24 volt/200watt, so not especially pokey.

It may be sufficient if the hill out of Wycombe is not too steep, but the rider will need to put in some effort - the bike would not get up even a modest slope on its own.

You could probably find a 36 volt/250 watt bike for £500 which would have a bit more grunt.

Non ebikers think ebikes have a lot more power than they actually have.

Given some climbing is involved in this application, it would be safer for the rider to try the hill before buying, even though that would spoil the surprise.


----------



## Smudge (11 Jun 2019)

You will find that cheap ebikes have poor low spec components on the bike and the motor system will have low torque. The low torque is ok on the flat, but encounter any hill more than a mild incline and you'll be pushing them just like an unassisted bike.
When price is the main consideration for an ebike, than adding an ekit to your own bike is the best bang for buck.


----------



## Sharky (11 Jun 2019)

What's the gearing?
I would try and get the lowest possible first. You can get cassettes with a 40t big sprocket on them I think, which should help.

Also consider a tricycle.
I have a tandem tricycle for taking my autistic daughter out and on the hills, you can come to a complete standstill without falling off, stand on the pedals and advance half a revolution at a time.

How steep is the hill?

Good luck

PS, I will be taking notes as I've only got another 10 years to go to my 80's!


----------



## Kell (11 Jun 2019)

It's not Wycombe - they live in Barnstaple, north Devon.

This is the hill:

https://www.google.com/maps/@51.074...4!1s3oJRBZTwKPdZpWMMGF1LgA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Although, I have seen a guy come past me on the hill in Wycombe with no effort at all on a cheap folder from Halfords. But I've no idea what model it is. I only know that when I'm struggling to do 4mph on my Brompton, he comes past in his suit, with the seat so low his knees are almost touching his ears.

With such bad cycling form, it's clearly giving him more than a little assistance.

I don't know how much he paid, but he'd clearly seen me cycling up there in the past as he was asking if my bike was electric, and then told me about some bike he'd seen at Halfords for a couple of hundred quid.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2019)

Most road legal ebikes are now 36 volt/250 watt, and they all offer roughly the same amount of poke.

Fitting a hub kit to the bike you have would produce a better quality bike overall.

Your budget would get you a 36 volt/250 watt motor, which I think you should regard as a minimum requirement.

http://wooshbikes.co.uk/?hubkits


----------



## derrick (11 Jun 2019)

Kell said:


> It's not Wycombe - they live in Barnstaple, north Devon.
> 
> This is the hill:
> 
> ...



If he can push a bike up there at 80 years old, A nice light weight hybrid could work for him with the right gearing. Leave the the Ebike till he gets old.. Do not buy a cheap E bike.


----------



## Cycleops (11 Jun 2019)

If he's already got a bike why not convert that?
In fact @Pale Rider beat me to it.
You could be up and running for about £350.


View: https://youtu.be/1S1nYJJLJC4


----------



## MichaelW2 (11 Jun 2019)

Most cruisers are designed to be as heavy and inefficient as possible. You get some aluminium ones that are not excessively heavy. Pick a standard ridrange, aluminium hybrid bike with low gears and he should be able to climb OK.


----------



## Kell (11 Jun 2019)

Seriously, I've climbed that hill. 

It's a 'first gear, standing on the pedals, blowing out your arse' affair. 

A lighter bike will not make enough of a difference to an 80 year old man. Even one that's as active as my FIL.

Turns out that he may have already moved over to a hybrid as my BIL said he gave them his wife's old bike. A Giant Cypress.

Like this one:


----------



## Cycleops (11 Jun 2019)

Kell said:


> Turns out that he may have already moved over to a hybrid as my BIL said he gave them his wife's old bike. A Giant Cypress.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> View attachment 470328


Perfect for an electric conversion.


----------



## Smudge (11 Jun 2019)

Kell said:


> It's not Wycombe - they live in Barnstaple, north Devon.
> 
> This is the hill:
> 
> ...



Whatever E folder he had, it must have had at least a decent amount of torque in the system to go at that pace uphill compared to your unassisted Brommie.
My older ebike has a kit with a 35nm torque motor and its hopeless on hills. I wont ride it anywhere that is hilly and have relegated it to pub bike and easy flat canal path rides.
My newer ebike has 45nm of torque and its loads better at hill climbing.
Both bikes are 36v 250w front hub motors.


----------



## Kell (14 Jun 2019)

Well, I believe my MIL has spoken to the guy at Halfords who knows them (and the area) and she's ordered something more expensive. 

According to my missus, she's spent 'about £800' which means it's probably the Carrera Crosscity. It turns out he's not been using the hybrid as he can't get his leg over (oo-er) it.

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/electric-bikes/carrera-crosscity-folding-electric-bike

Any opinions?


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jun 2019)

Low step over must appeal but I guess only time will tell if can get along with it.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Jun 2019)

The 20" wheel ebikes are a lot handier than 'full size' wheel ones.

That model has a small, but neat, battery in the cross bar.

Range might only be 20 or 25 miles, but that's unlikely to be a problem for the proposed use.

It has three power levels which is enough, and gears which will be required for the climb.

Motor rating is not clear from the website, but it's Bafang which is a decent Chinese make.


----------



## Kell (14 Jun 2019)

The only thing I could see that mentioned watts at all, was right at the bottom of the page, but it's as watt-hours. 313Wh


----------



## Smudge (14 Jun 2019)

Kell said:


> The only thing I could see that mentioned watts at all, was right at the bottom of the page, but it's as watt-hours. 313Wh



Thats the battery. Watt/hr divided by the volts of the system, which is 36, gives a 8.7 amp/hr battery.


----------



## Smudge (14 Jun 2019)

One thing about buying an ebike from Halfords, is its easy to return to sort any issues. Even easier with an Efolder that can be put in the back of a car.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Jun 2019)

Kell said:


> The only thing I could see that mentioned watts at all, was right at the bottom of the page, but it's as watt-hours. 313Wh



As Smudge says, watt hours is battery capacity.

What we are looking for is 36 volts rather than 24 for improved grunt.

I agree with Smudge, it appears the bike has a 36 volt motor, so all should be well.


----------



## Kell (14 Jun 2019)

As mentioned, I don't really profess to understand what makes one good and another bad, but the one she went to look at originally was 24v and 4.8Ah.

As Smudge say, this is listed as 36v and 8.7Ah.

Fingers crossed.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Smudge (14 Jun 2019)

One thing that often irks me about hub motor ebikes and ekits, is that they rarely give the torque figures. You often have to find out what hub motor it is exactly and then go searching online.
Although lower torque motors will give more grunt on smaller wheels like this 20" folder, than the same system would give on larger 26" to 28" wheels. Which is obviously down to physics, but how much torque an ebike has can make a big difference, even when its legal 250W and 15.5 mph cut off.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Jun 2019)

Yes, its small wheels will help its climbing ability whatever the size of motor.

It's the same reason why Bromptons accelerate so well from rest - something the OP knows better than most.

All batteries sag, which means it will give more grunt when nearly full than when nearly empty.

Best idea is to keep the battery as close to fully charged as possible, which is also good for its overall service life.


----------



## Kell (17 Jun 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Yes, its small wheels will help its climbing ability whatever the size of motor.
> 
> It's the same reason why Bromptons accelerate so well from rest - something the OP knows better than most.



Funny you say that about the wheels, I've just found out it's not the bike I linked to.

It's this one: 

*Pendleton Somerby Electric Bike*







*Approximate Weight (KG):* 22kg
*Brake Type:* V-Brakes
*Forks:* Alloy
*Frame Material:* Aluminium
*Gender:* Unisex
*Maximum Rider Weight:* 120kg
*Maximum Speed:* 15.5mph (25 kph)
*Number of Gears:* 8
*Pedals Included:* Yes
*Recharge Time:* 4-5 hours
*Suspension:* Rigid
*System voltage:* 36V
*Wheel Size:* 700c
*Amps:* 8.80Ah
*Battery:* Phylion
*Battery Features:* On/off watch
*Battery warranty:* 2 years/500 charges
*Battery Weight:* 2.3kg
*Bottom Bracket:* Sealed
*Cassette/Freewheel:* 8 speed, 13-32t
*Chain:* KMC 8 speed
*Chainguard:* Yes
*Chainset:* Alloy 170mm, 38t
*Component warranty:* 2 year on electrics, 1 year other components
*Crank Arm:* Alloy
*Digital battery charger:* Charger supplied
*Display:* LED Display
*Display Features:* 3 settings
*Drive Type:* Rear drive
*Electric Bike System:* Bafang
*Frame:* Aluminium frame, Low step through, reinforced and designed for E-bike use
*Frame warranty:* 2 years
*Front Brake:* Tektro Aluminium V- Brakes
*Front Hub:* Alloy
*Front/Rear Wheel Drive:* Rear drive
*Gear Shifters:* Shimano Acera
*Gears:* Shimano Acera 8 speed
*Grips:* Pendleton Ergonomic
*Handlebars:* Classic style swept-back bars
*Headset:* 1/8" threaded
*Maximum Range:* Up to 50 miles
*Motor Rating:* 6.5
*Mudguard Mounts:* Muduards included
*Pannier Rack:* Yes
*Pedals:* Plastic, 9/16" thread
*Quick Release Front Wheel:* No
*Quick Release Rear Wheel:* No
*Rear Brake:* Tektro Aluminium V- Brakes
*Rear Hub:* Bafang Motor
*Rear Mech:* Shimano Acera 7/8 speed
*Removable Battery:* Yes
*Rims:* Double Wall Alloy 700c 36H
*Saddle:* Velo sprung, deep padded saddle
*Seatpost:* Alloy 27.2mm, 350mm with clamp
*Stem:* Alloy, 80mm, 30 degrees rise
*Tyre Size:* 700 x 38c
*Tyres:* Kenda, Anti Puncture, reflective
*Watt-Hour:* 317Wh


----------



## rustybolts (21 Jul 2019)

Bet he will love the EBike , give him a new lease of life


----------



## Kell (22 Jul 2019)

He is loving it as it goes.

Gets him up the hill, which was the main thing, but also meant he could go out with my BIL a few weeks back. And not be left behind. 

While he's very active for an 80 year old, it is starting to catch up with him.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Jul 2019)

Kell said:


> Funny you say that about the wheels, I've just found out it's not the bike I linked to.
> 
> It's this one:
> 
> ...



£700-800- that's is not a bad price 

I made this for £1k
52 Volt 13.5Ah
100 mile range
8 speed geared hub
multi level assist


----------

